# Wire Floor Problems



## AstiBunners (Jul 11, 2011)

I have my bun in a cage with wire flooring. At first I put down some bedding so it wouldn't hurt her cute little feet, but she keeps pushing the bedding out of the cage! You can imagine the mess it makes... Then I tried putting a blanket down on one side of the cage and left the area by her litter box uncovered. Of course, my little one will pull the blanket out and just shove it in a corner wanting nothing to do with it. 

What should I do? I don't want her feet to become sore or worn.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jul 11, 2011)

Is there anyway you can take the wire out of the cage? I know that some cages are easier to remove the wire, but some are not. 

You could try putting some cardboard or coroplast or something else that is similar on the floor. You will need to tie it down so it doesn't move around. You can also make sides so any bedding or poops stay in the cage. Put the blankets on top of this. 

Getting a solid bottom cage would be a good idea if you can find one. Look into building an NIC cage as an alternative.


----------



## majorv (Jul 11, 2011)

When you have a wire floor you do need something in there the rabbit can rest on that's off the wire. You can buy ceramic tiles at any home improvement store like Home Depot and place that in the cage. It doesn't matter if they push it around. You can also buy plastic resting pads that have tabs that slide under the wire so it doesn't move. The nice thing about them is they give the rabbit something to rest on but have slits in them so the poop can still go through. You can get them at online rabbit supply sites, and I've also seen them at Tractor Supply (if you have one near you).


----------



## AstiBunners (Jul 11, 2011)

I just want something temporary. When I move into my new apartment next month I'm going to build her an NIC cage.


----------



## majorv (Jul 11, 2011)

*AstiBunners wrote: *


> I just want something temporary. When I move into my new apartment next month I'm going to build her an NIC cage.


I would just go to a home improvement store and buy a 12"x12" ceramic tile and place it in the cage. You can get one for under a dollar.


----------



## AstiBunners (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you all for your suggestions!


----------



## NDrAbBiTs58041 (Jul 11, 2011)

Is there pics of a NIC cage so I have an idea what a NIC cage is?


----------



## NDrAbBiTs58041 (Jul 11, 2011)

I was wondering the same thing on what I could do this helped me too. Good suggestions. Im thinking about a different cage such as a NIC. But for now I just used a tile under thumpers hut.


----------



## NDrAbBiTs58041 (Jul 11, 2011)

I have another ? regarding this also. I used a tile for under thumpers hut but now since its new (im sure) she is chewing it so I took it out being that it was a stick and peel type of tile wich when I looked to see what the noise was all about in her cage she was tearing it up so I took it out and just put a towel in there. Again she is pulling it out and chewing on it. Any other suggestions to do other then get a different cage?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 11, 2011)

We use a variety of things. Tiles (ceramic), boards, carpet pieces, and the ever popular cardboard. Also have a litter box in one corner fill with pine shavings--some use it as a toilet and others as their main lounge. Peter likes his pan so much that we put his vegetable dish next to it so he doesn't have to get up. Bunnies!


----------



## NDrAbBiTs58041 (Jul 11, 2011)

thankx for the suggestions. I was thinking ceramic (which didnt have any here) I had stick and peel tile I tried that but did'nt work so well. I wll try the cardboard. It wont hurt thumper if she chews it? I have a towel in there now and seems to be ok, otherthen just trying to figure out in the world is this in my cage....just got the hut today and thought maybe I should put something under it. I might try some kind of board in there too.


----------



## holtzchick (Jul 12, 2011)

what I bought for Peter is a doggie mat for relaxation and it feels kind of like a yoga mat. I cut it to the size of the wire on the bottom of the cage and so now it won't shift and its easy to wipe up as well as safe because its so soft


----------



## DandelionHollow (Jul 12, 2011)

You can use a heavier resting mat that wont crumple, etc... Also, others have suggested a large ceramic tile which is a great idea, too. Bunny boards can be used, too (essentially its just a thin piece of wood that fits snuggly in half of the cage.
For my buns I use either a towel (that I tack down) or a cotton placemat in half of their cage away from their potty corner... my buns seem to love the softness of using cotton but they do sometimes try to move the mat around so I do have to tack it in place.


----------



## NDrAbBiTs58041 (Jul 13, 2011)

what do you use to take it in place?

Right now I have a towel under her hut for padding! Wouldn't a mat get soild? ( i suppose not if you bun is little trained) mine however is not, cage at the moment is too small for all of that in there. Im looking into a NIC cage or panels.


----------



## kuniklos (Jul 13, 2011)

What I use is one of those computer chair rolling mats. I picked a large one up and cut it into the shape of the cage. Easy to clean too.


----------

